# Sage: OS alternative to Mathematica; powerful mathematics software system



## everypot (May 26, 2010)

I used to use mathematica which cost a few hundred/thousand(enough to buy a new laptop).  I find Sage is also very powerful, although it has fewer features. Cross platform: windows, linux, opensolaris, mac osx. It would be great if someone could port Sage. [Update: seems that someone has been working on the port. But it is not quite usable now. http://wiki.sagemath.org/freebsd]

Official site: http://www.sagemath.org/


----------



## everypot (Aug 3, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.x, " substantial work has been done on this, and a port during 2010 is highly likely" .

http://wiki.sagemath.org/suggested-for-supported-platforms


----------



## ctaranotte (Aug 4, 2010)

You may want to look at this: Sage FreeBSD 7.x and 8.x build notes for Sage 4.1 and 4.1.1

And also this: Sage Components


----------

